# The Artist's Journal; Equines in INK! updated a bit



## tinyliny

This is where I will pick up posting my newer creations in ink. Formerly, my posts were on "Imagine Your Horse Here!" But the thread got too long.
Let me start here with my newest creation;
A montage. I have three images completed, but may add more and then plan to "collage" them together on one piece of white paper and use some colored paper and possibley some verbage. We'll see. 
Here's what I have so far:

The Gentleman being honored:









The picture of him I painted:


----------



## Frankiee

wow that's awesome ! I really like that style of drawing I can only pencil draw and its always in black and white I wish I knew how to draw in different ways


----------



## colds

Isn't this just awesome? This beautiful piece of art will "live" forever much like the memories that this man has instilled in many students and friends. Love, love, love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I showed my daughter who is his student and she too was awestruck and loved it  It'll be a very special gift, that's for sure.


----------



## tinyliny

Bless your heart. I am hugging you in my heart! One day it would be fun to meet him.


----------



## colds

tinyliny said:


> Bless your heart. I am hugging you in my heart! One day it would be fun to meet him.


You'd love him, tiny!


----------



## PintoTess

Wow! Is all I have to say.


----------



## Arksly

That's amazing!


----------



## equiniphile

Wow! So many artists can only paint horses, it's awesome when you're talented in art all-around!


----------



## csimkunas6

tiny that is fantastic!!!


----------



## Equusketch

WOW, your horse paintings are amazing, but your human portrait is 
exquisite! I am in complete awe of this piece!


----------



## tinyliny

Equusketch, coming form YOU , that's a fine compliment.
I am really kind of proud of this protrait. It wasn't easy. I did three sketches before I had one that looked right. Transferred that with tracing paper to the watercolor paper and painted. The painting alone was three hours. Anyway . . . .. onward.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

I love it tinyliny it looks exactly like the photo!!!


----------



## tinyliny

*second picture for the Cowboy motage*

This is the second picture for the cowboy montage


----------



## tinyliny

*The Redone portrait of Zues for Oconley!*

I did one portrait of Oconley' beautiful golden draft/mix horse but we both agreed that the nose was too Roman. So, using the same picture I redid it and tried to stay truer to the nose, which has a only a slight Roman bend. In the second portrait I ended up making the eyeball a little too large. Zues does have a large eye area , but it looks large because the eye is surrounded by darker skin. In my picture, I got the eyeball it'self a bit too large. However, I think it makes him look very adorable and is a minor imperfection.
here is Zues in all his glory!









here is the first portrait I did.








and here is the final one.


----------



## tinyliny

bump and away


----------



## Arksly

Amazing!


----------



## lildonkey8

Wow! Excited to see more!


----------



## disposablecamera

Your work is absolutely stunning! I really look forward to seeing the tattoo! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## colds

:thumbsup: Love them all!


----------



## tinyliny

*Portrait of an old "Gentleman"*

This is an older horse, maybe 26? The client commissioned me to do a portrait of him for his owner, her friend, becuase she wanted her friend to have something special to remember him by after he is gone.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

I love them!! i think that the second one of the palomino looks great. I love this one sooo much to ^^^^^


----------



## Amlalriiee

great work as always! I thought you said you didn't do humans well?!?! That portrait of the man is amazing. I also LOVE what you did with the older horse! It looks exactly like the picture, but gives him a young and studly type feeling rather than old! (maybe because you cut it off at the right point?)


----------



## tinyliny

amlalriiee, I am glad you found my new thread. Yeah, I surprised myself with the cowboy portrait. I love it too. It will be part of a "collage" of images and text. Just not sure how it'll all go together , but the way will be made clear when I get there.
Hope you are doing ok and Mac, too.


----------



## Hidalgo13

Wow.. your portraits are amazing!


----------



## Arksly

I'm just astonished by your work! Keep it up!


----------



## tinyliny

thanks ladies. I will start another one tomorrow, so look for it in a day or two!
You just never know what will pop up here!


----------



## chanda95

I adore your work!!!!


----------



## PintoTess

They look so good! I wish I could do that!


----------



## Phantomstallion

AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!

*I'll post again when I can say anything else 'cause your work is breath-taking.*


----------



## tinyliny

*Cody, Foundation Quarter Horse and "scamp"*

Here is the rough sketch for a portrait of Cody. He has THE absolute cutest, "worried" eyes I have ever seen and has a ton of personality. Lovely boy and well loved by his owner.

















I will paint the sketch tonight or tomorrow and post it when it's done. Subscribe please!


----------



## equiniphile

Subscribed.

Your "rough sketch" is better than my finished drawings :lol:


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Omg THAT is your rough sketch it takes me a whole day to get something to look close to that!!! Wow I cant to see the finished product


----------



## tinyliny

Caitlin, You are the best audience ever! I should pay you to rave! You're a doll!

Equiniphile, I wish I could ride as well as you do!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Hahaha I think I am the one that needs to pay you becasue I get to look at your art!!


----------



## chanda95

Its absolutely gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile

tinyliny said:


> Equiniphile, I wish I could ride as well as you do!


 Let's trade :lol:


----------



## Amlalriiee

Cody is an adorable horse...that baby face is IMPOSSIBLE not to love!!! I think your sketch of him is wonderful!


----------



## tinyliny

*An overworked portrait!! Arghhhh!*

I finished the ink portrait of Cody, but am so dissappointed with it. I had it ok, then overworked it and screwed up the eye, and worked even more to try and recover it. It's not a bad painting, but it lacks the vivacity of the drawing. This is often true, I have to admit. Sketches are just more "alive" then paintings. I have yet to show it to the owner. If she likes it, I wont' redo, but I think I might just sit down and try again. 
Thing is, I might make an even worse one! I am not a xerox machine. I can't guarantee a duplicate.
Can you hear my attitude peeking out?


----------



## csimkunas6

I think it looks great tiny!!!

Your work still amazes me! I just love everything that you have done!!! Hoping to get one from you of Rodeo sometime soon!!! Just love, love, love your art!! Your amazing!!!


----------



## tinyliny

When he sheds out this summer will be a good time, don't you think?


----------



## 101horse101

Amazing!


----------



## tinyliny

*second try for Cody*









I have all the parts posted on another thread asking for opinions on which is best. Your opinion is always welcom and valued.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/one-better-your-opinion-please-84808/


----------



## csimkunas6

tinyliny said:


> When he sheds out this summer will be a good time, don't you think?


Yeah most definitely!!! He is a big hairy muddy monster out there right now! LOL


----------



## tinyliny

*Andy and Rufus*

These are my mom and step dad's dogs. He and I are doing this picture for her for her birthday (I paint, he will frame). I used two different photos, taking one dog from each photo. Becuase of the hair, it means they just have to be painted a little differenently than a horse, with "shine" being the way one defines their muscles and contours. I didnt' try to make this painting quites as accurate as I try on some horse paintings, but tried to stay looser and more "painterly" here.


----------



## tinyliny

doglovers? Anyone?


----------



## Arksly

I'm too jealous to give a nice comment. *Goes and sulks


----------



## colds

Your giving me more ideas now.....:0

You have such a way of capturing the subject!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Wow Tinyliny you have done it yet again!!! She will love it


----------



## csimkunas6

Looks fantastic tiny!!!


----------



## tinyliny

Maybe I should paint dogs? A lot of dog lovers out there. To be honest, I dont' have a huge affection for dogs as a race. As individuals, I like and dislike them. Horses, well I just love lookin' at em.


----------



## csimkunas6

I know exactly what your saying Tiny!!! my sister in law has a dog, that honestly, I really cant stand!! I know that sounds horrible, but its true!! I just dont want to have anything to do with the dog. Its no one's fault, its just how I feel....I love looking at horse too tho!!


----------



## tinyliny

*Cutiepie being kissed by cutiepie!*

This is MHFoundationQuarters' daughter getting an ear nibbling kiss by a grand , tall, filly.


----------



## lildonkey8

ohh its so CUTE!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

:clap:As I already said on the other thread, I LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT! You captured the moment perfectly. I can't wait to have it hanging on my wall. You are fabulous! :thumbsup:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Had to comment again...you definitely need to pat yourself on the back, just showed my hubby and though he would kill me for sharing this, his eyes looked just a little watery! I've seen him cry 3 times in 11 years....


----------



## tinyliny

Thanks Amanda,. Hey, I could try adding dimples? Do it first with pencil and see if it looks right? Just a thought. I am always hesitant to go back to add to a painting. SOOOO easy to muff it ALL up and then I'd be sorry!

My husband hasn't cried in . . . . ? I don't remember? I am so very pleased to see that it evokes an emotional response from you. No higher compliment for an artist exists.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Wow that looks amazing Tinliny!!!! You have done it AGAIN!!


----------



## PintoTess

That is so beautiful!! I wish I had the money to buy one from you but, I don't lol.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

If you want to try adding dimples that would be great, but don't do it if you think it might mess it up. I love it just like it is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantomstallion

Totally cool!!!


----------



## tinyliny

*Woman and horse, nibbling her hair*

This is Aneternalflame's mother and her Morgan horse Consensus (aka "Connor"). I tried to capture how her smile lines and crinkly eyes define her "sunny" spirit. HOpe I didn't everdo it.


----------



## ellygraceee

That looks amazing Tinyliny  You are such an awesome artist!


----------



## tinyliny

Thankyou. I wish I felt totally satisfied. As I look at the face I see all kinds of places that ARENT right. ARgh!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

You know I think all of your stuff is great


----------



## tinyliny

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> You know I think all of your stuff is great


That's my girl! Ok, I will send you your $5 fee for compliments later.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

LOL! Let's just call it a discount on the next one  

Seriously, it's great!


----------



## tinyliny

*Sage*

I posted this on another thread to see if anyone could identify which horse this was by the drawing alone. Three people did!


----------



## coffeeaddict

You're an amazing artist, the paintings are beautiful!

Can you PM me your rates? I'd like to have a couple portraits of my dogs done eventually. I keep procrastonating it, but I'd really like to have one of my 14 year old dog before it's too late to procrastonate anymore. I just have to find a good picture.


----------



## tinyliny

*portrait of a beautiful woman and her horse*

This is Ilovemyphillip's mom and her horse, Zeph. Aren't they adorable?


----------



## lildonkey8

You added her hand petting her nose!


----------



## tinyliny

HOw observant of you, Lildonkey!


----------



## lildonkey8

hahaha any time...:lol:


----------



## tinyliny

*Corinowalk and Frog*

I saw this photo on another thread and knew I just wanted to try and paint it. I loved the light and shadow and wanted to do something in the "chioscuro" style, such as made famous by the master Rembrandt. Not making any comparisons, there. Just wanted to have the subjects fade into the dark background and accentuate the face. Unfortunately, my medium, sumi ink, does not allow me to get really dark darks. But, it is what it is. I like the freeness but in the likeness of Corino may not be as accurate as I have achieved in some other pieces.


----------



## tinyliny

Looking at this portrait on the forum, I can see how inaccurate the face is. I have to make some corrections. I can't stand it!


----------



## tinyliny

Ok, anybody out there?


----------



## Dressage10135

Wow those are great! Feel free to use a pic from my barn of Peanut!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

I wreckon that is one of the best of your paintings!! I love how you managed to capture the darkness but still keep it light


----------



## chanda95

I think it looks GREAT! Your work is always just so amazing.


----------



## chanda95

People are hard - You do so good with them!


----------



## corinowalk

Tiny! I love it! I absolutely love how you captured his worried expression. I was 'pulling a face' in that picture...something I do quite frequently. That may have made it harder to paint. 

I am so thankful! It is beautiful!


----------



## spookychick13

Wow, that is an awesome portrait of Cori and Froggster!


----------



## tinyliny

corinowalk said:


> Tiny! I love it! I absolutely love how you captured his worried expression. I was 'pulling a face' in that picture...something I do quite frequently. That may have made it harder to paint.
> 
> I am so thankful! It is beautiful!


Good to hear you like it. I noticed the eyebrow is not right, your right one. I can fix that. But the mouth is not great either, but I can't fix that. I wouldn't know if you were pulling a face or not, since I have never met you.


----------



## AlexS

Great job Tiny!


----------



## corinowalk

I am just a face puller. *laugh* I really never learned to properly smile just for the camera. My emotions show through all the time. The rain was hitting the rooftop (tin) really hard and I was trying to show him that it was just some rain. My sister brought her camera and was all "Smile"...lol


----------



## wildmustango

Hi, tinyliny;you asked me for my professional and honest opinion so here it is:

I like the portraits, you certainly do have a talent. Some of the pieces are better some of them a little weaker (maybe they`re older ones? - the second picture of the cowboy on the horse)....practicing is the best way for improving your skills. Also , I know, from my experience, sometimes you have to work from submitted photos that are not quite the best crispy photos and they don`t have the reference details we would like them to have. the worse photo the harder to do the portrait from it.
I really like the portraits: Cody, the dogs and the older sorrel horse head study ...and the cowboy`s head/face. I would say drawing people fits you better. you can do more details than in the animals. With me it`s the opposite way. I do horses much better than people(and it`s a quite big difference! ;-( ), that`s why I don`t do commissions (portraits) of people.
But anyway, I like your work and wish you success with your art. ;-)>


----------



## Laura6544

Hello Tinyliny,
I've been looking through your thread and love what you do. I am very jealous that you can do people, I am shockingly bad at it and now refuse to even attempt humans for risk of offending! With my artwork and style I have improved over the years by really taking my time with each one and slowing myself down but I don't think this is the same advice I would give you. Reason for this is because the pictures you create are fresh and full of movement, if you try to incorporate too much detail I think it will bog you down. Each artist has their own distinctive style even if we ourselves cannot see it. I think watercolour would be a natural step and another medium to add to your range (if you dont use it already) as the way it acts is very much like ink, I would love to see you have a go but keep it fresh and loose. 
You have a good eye and I would agree with pretty much all of your own criticism about each piece you have posted, I also think you are nit picking a bit but I do this myself and have probably only done 1 or 2 paintings that I can truly not find fault with. I believe this is a good thing, it means as artists we can still improve. One thing I learnt from college was to sketch as much as possible and not rub out mistakes when sketching for yourself, this way you can teach your eye and hand to be more precise, as time goes on you can also judge how much you have improved. You are also like me in that you know you can overwork things and ruin them, this is hard to stop but we both know sometimes its better to leave things alone! (I still havn't learnt this one and ruined many a good picture because of it)
Keep drawing and painting, your work is fantastic, I look forward to seeing more!


----------



## tinyliny

Laura, Mustango,

Thank you for taking the time to give such thoughtful appraisals. I appreciate the reminder to take my time (I am a very impatient person) and to try to keep the freedom there. Of course, the harder you try to be "free" the more it eludes you!

Thanks again and lets check each other's threads on a regular basis!


----------



## lildonkey8

Do have anytime to do me any lil Noka? Just got this pic yesterday!


----------



## tinyliny

That is one heck of a cute picture. You have nice eyes. I would love to do it, but I will tell you honestly that I am really tight with time currently. If you don't mind, I can copy it onto my computer and then paint or sketch it when time permits?


----------



## lildonkey8

OK, thanks.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Amazing work! Great job and can't wait to see more


----------



## tinyliny

So glad you found my thread buried in the mess. Check back now and then. I will try to put up something next week. (really busy lately)


----------



## tinyliny

*Defina's daughter with chickens*

A long time back I saw this photo on another thread and asked the poster (I hope I am correct in that it was Delfina) if I might paint it. She said yes. So, here it is. I am not very happy with this one, to be honest. The porportions of her body aren't quite right. I had to fill in what I could not see and children are doubly hard to do , due to their different body porportions (head large, long torso). Also, as you can see, the resolutio of this photo was poor and the image so small that when I blew it up it got really grainy. I just liked the subject matter. I like chickens and the way she was holding that great big hen.


----------



## tinyliny

*Candace and Mateo*

Member asked for a portrait of her and her "baby". I like this one!


----------



## Creampuff

The last one has to be one of my favorites; it has so much feeling, especially with the woman cradling her "baby's" head, loving expression in tow. My gelding often rests his chin on my collarbone in such a fashion after I give him hugs, and every now and then he falls asleep when he does so. Seeing this reminds me of that and it just warms my heart.  Lets not forget the cuteness of a memory-making moment. 

Amazing work as always, Tiny. You're evoking so much emotion lately and it just never fails to make my jaw drop, even when I don't reply.


----------



## tinyliny

Thanks Creampuff, from an artist of your caliber, those are fine words.


----------



## flytobecat

I like the last one the best too.


----------



## candice and mateo

OMG!!!! i absolutely love it!!! you are amazing and i appreciate your amazing talent and how you captured this. *tear*


----------



## Delfina

Oh I love it Tiny! 

My lil kiddo loved those roosters so much and was so sad that Animal Control forced us to re-home them. She carried those roosters everywhere, they would stick their head in our dog door and call for her to come outside.


----------



## GeminiJumper

Great work, tinylily!  I love them all!


----------



## lildonkey8

Delfina said:


> Oh I love it Tiny!
> 
> My lil kiddo loved those roosters so much and was so sad that Animal Control forced us to re-home them. She carried those roosters everywhere, they would stick their head in our dog door and call for her to come outside.


Why'd they call?


----------



## Delfina

Because we lived in the city then and weren't allowed to have roosters, only hens. 

Kiddo brought home a couple week old chicks that were hatched in her Kindergarten class and both turned out to be roosters. 

No idea who turned us in, my neighbors all loved my roosters and constantly brought over veggie scraps to feed them. The grandma next to us was always up very early and the roosters would go over the fence and sit with her while she had her coffee on her deck.


----------



## lildonkey8

Oh thats so sad! Sorry bout that. Just outta curiousity, when did it happen?


----------



## Delfina

Hmm... about 5 years ago since kiddo was about 3 in that picture. We've moved twice since then and I just bought my girls 8 baby chicks, two of which were named after their old roosters.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

When do we get to see the next one?


----------



## tinyliny

I am so busy being a mod. Argh! need to take time to paint. Also riding a lot lately. but I know what you mean. I am way late.


----------



## Domino13011

I love your drawings! They're great!


----------



## sbienusa

Great pictures! I really enjoyed looking at them! Keep up the good work!


----------



## whiskeynoo

Just had a wee neb through this thread, great work! i noticed you done an oriental themed painting on another thread, will you be doing any more? or was it just a trying out different techniques thing?


----------



## tinyliny

*some recent Oriental style stuff*

messing around last night.
















this is Gidget's baby "Stormy"


----------



## Creampuff

tinyliny said:


> View attachment 75920



I have to admit that this one is my favorite out of this bunch. I'm not sure what it is, but it's very bold and powerful... expressive, even, without being bulked up with details. Things like this I would use to decorate my office because of that simple expression!  

Really miss your work, too. I hope to see more of you as the "riding season" draws slow due to winter!


----------



## tinyliny

Creampuff,

I commented on your thread about the digital mini's. 

Which one of mine did you like? it didnt' show in your post.
We oughta do a swap, ne?


----------



## Creampuff

The middle one... blasted thing was meant to show the image! I also got your comment, and I thank you for it. For some reason hardly anyone comments on my work, not sure why and it was starting to damper my spirits a little. 

A swap sounds fun!  You'll have to PM me with some details. You've been very supportive and a few minis is the least I could do for you!


----------



## Akuinnen24

Wow, those are beautiful! The second one really stands out to me, I love how you didn't add any outlines and let the shadows describe the forms with no middle values. The pose and style reminds me of historic Asian paintings.


----------



## tinyliny

*pretty baby! Shhh! don't tell!*

If you recognize this horse, dont' tell the owner. It's a surprise!


----------



## tinyliny

*Kenny*

This is a portrait I did as a gift for a sweet friend.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Those are both great! I recognize that little guy but I won't tell


----------



## tinyliny

thanks, Mandy.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

I love this one ^^^^^^^ it shows so much emotion  it's one of my favorites that you have done!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

Thanks Caitlin.

Kenny is a really sweet horse and apparently has been diagnosed with ringbone and navicular disease, so may be totally lame in a year or so. He is already kind of gimping around, even when on bute.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

That's sad to hear  beautiful horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kaibear

Thank you so much for the Kenny painting, Caroline!!! I love it more than words can describe! Can't wait to see it in person


----------



## tinyliny

Well, Emily, I popped it in the mail today, but the Canadian post is remarkabley slow (no insult intended, just has been my personal experienc and the post office lady said it's true), so look for Kenny's portrait say,the 20th?


----------



## Kaibear

As long as it arrives safe and sound I don't mind It's gonna look so good on my wall!


----------



## tinyliny

*Having a chat with her beloved mare*


----------



## midwestgirl89

Cute! I don't believe i've ever asked you before, but what made you start experimenting with ink? I think all of your pieces have so much character but I never would have thought to use ink...although i can be a little narrow-minded. :wink:


----------



## tinyliny

I had been doing some Sumi paintings on rice paper before I started using watercolor paper. I just happened to have some sumi ink (the kind that's in a block and you grind it with water on an inkstone, ala Oriental style) and some Japanese brushes (I used to live in Japan). So, it just fell into place.

Now, I find it hard to do anything else. I try color but struggle very much. I like the immediacey of ink. But, it's risky. You cannot erase, so you have to just committ and go. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't


----------



## midwestgirl89

I remember when you first started posting your ink drawings. I thought, that's so cool! I never would've thought of that!
I'm way too attached to my eraser...it would be difficult for me to break the cord and try something so permanent. Maybe one day...
And I really think it's neat the process that you do with the ink, grinding it and mixing with water. It makes your art all the more special. More than simply sitting down and drawing went into it. It's an entire process.


----------



## TKButtermilk

That's amazing! You're talent is insane.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

*another view of the "Chat with Mom"*

I changed the position of the horse ever so slightly and using pencil, could make some slight improvements on the detail visible.
Like that I can erase, but hate the smudgeness of pencil. Ink is much cleaner.


----------



## Kayty

tinyliny said:


> If you recognize this horse, dont' tell the owner. It's a surprise!
> 
> 
> View attachment 79886
> 
> 
> View attachment 79887


Thank you a million times Tiny! They arrived last night as you know, and I was thrilled - it is a strange feeling being on the receiving end of a portrait of your own horse, rather than the one sending them all out. Thank you thank you thank you, you wonderful, talented woman


----------



## tinyliny

*portrait of Odie*

this is a rough sketch for a portrait of a warmblood named Odie. The photo was taken under incandescent lights, so color is wierd.
Please tell me honestly if you think the likeness of the owner is pretty accuarate. The mouth was erased so many times it got kind of smudged and messy. The horse had it's eyes closed in the ref photo, so had to ref. other photos and put it together. I didn't have room to put ears on but will add in final version. This is a rough only. The client wants me to do a portrait of the horse ONLY. Which I will do, but I was loathe to give up this one , since I thought it was a really cute shot of the two together.


As I look at this again, I see all kinds of small problems that need changing. argh!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Looks good to me. Mind you this is from a non-artist point of view, the only thing that I see is that maybe her jawline is a bit more angular in the sketch than in the photo, doesn't look as soft? (idk if that's the right way to describe it or not)


----------



## tinyliny

yes, you are totally right.


----------



## tinyliny

bumping.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

I am always taken aback at your "rough sketches" ! It looks amazing to me!


----------



## Kayty

Lovely as always tiny 

I think it might be her eyes in your sketch that are the problem, in the photograph, eyes are more like cresent moons in shape, however in your drawing, you have rounded the lower eyelid.

Definitely nothing hugely out of proportion, and I think once filled in with detail, it will look fine!


----------



## tinyliny

Kayty,

I see your point. What happended is that I enlarged the phto to try and see more detail. Which I can see, so much that I can see the under lid of the eye becoming "round" as it hugs the sphereical shape of the eye ball; something that from a distance, one loses. I think I stuck so much to this detail, that I lost the overall essense. I will change this.
See, having multiple persons look for me REALLY helps. never an insult to me.


----------



## Kayty

I have the same issue with my work - I'll zoom the photo right up to get a good look at the detail, draw it all in, then sit back and find that I have drawn such a mechanical looking eye that it has completely lost the personality of my subject!
it is such a fine balance, eyes are the bane of my existance!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Love your talent!!!! And I know I just liked 90% of your drawings, hopefully that wasn't too overboard or annoying.. just being honest!

I still really love those ink Chinese art ones. Especially Giget's Stormy. The picture comparison was remarkable! And those two Westie pups..


----------



## lilruffian

Love them all!
I would hate to be you, though.. all those people to paint! Aak! I always get nervouse as heck when people ask me to paint or draw a picture that incorporates a person. Still getting the hang of it lol!
And i know i've said it before, but i really LOVE this style of painting!


----------



## tinyliny

*Odie's final portrait*

This is Odie, a warmblood. I worked from several pictures and the only real trouble I had was that when I removed his bridle, I had to kind of "imaging" the area under there because I didn't have any good photos without the bridle on.


----------



## lilruffian

Looks awesome!!


----------



## tinyliny

thanks ruffian! I am off to check yours, now.


----------



## Kayty

Absolutely fantastic work!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

That looks awesome! I just have to say I love how you dont necessarily do a background but you still fill the area with a bit of grey ( if that made any sense lol).


----------



## tinyliny

Yes, it makes total sense. And it is nerve wracking for me. I had that all finished and was very happy with the outcome and then I do the bit of ink wash in the background. It's just so "one shot" that I get nervous that it won't be right, that I'll then go back and try to make it right and overwork it and ruin it. So, I try to be quick and fluid and let the movement be free but help to add balance and flow to the picture. This one worked well.

By the way, I posted on your watercolor thread.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Thankyou for your advice on the thread!I will try the tips you told me.

Thats what I think looks good about your backgrounds; the fluid motion of them


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Stunning work!!


----------



## Evansk

Tiny I was curious how much you charge for your paintings? I'd love to get one of my mom and her horse together for her  Your work is amazing! I love the details you get


----------



## tinyliny

*Two heads are better than one!*

The owner of these two horses (one is a welsh pony, actually) asked if I could put them both on one page. So, had to take them from seperate photos and do a montage. they are not really meant to exist in the same space. the one the left is actaully larger, but since he is farther away and I didnt' have the space left to put him in as large as I should have , he comes off as maybe a bit too small in relation to the pony. I made two attempts at this layout and you may tell me which one you prefer.


----------



## midwestgirl89

I'm conflicted as to which one I like more. For some reason the first one jumps out at me at first glance. I think I like the distance into the painting and the size of both of them more. But then at the same time in the second one, they're both compatible to each other in their size. 
Tough choice!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!! You're so talented. One day *shakes fist* one day!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Really lovely. I like the second one best. The black horse has more detail and they look more 'together'.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Whoops.. I vote for the first one, it makes sense that they are slightly different sizes based on the person's perspective.


----------



## Kaibear

I like the second one better, but they're both great


----------



## tinyliny

bumping for more opinions as to which is better, first or second, of the last artwork posted here.


----------



## Creampuff

I'm in love with the second. Something about the strokes used for the horse on the left's cheek, and the subtle background makes it very charming.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Great job! I like the 2nd one.


----------



## Kayty

I love the detail of the black horse in the second piece, and the way the ink is moving more freely across the paper. 
My only criticism, is that the bay horse's jaw looks to be heavier in your paintings, than what it is in the photo. He looks to have quite a refined head in the photograph. Not a big difference, and it is of course, stunning as per usual - I'm just being super picky


----------



## tinyliny

no, I think you are right. I could slim that down a bit, I think. I really don't consider this one of my better paintings. I wish every commission I did was perfect for the buyer, but the truth is, some are better than others. even doing it two times doesn't get me to the place where I count it amoung the "good ones".


----------



## loveduffy

wow I wish I could drawer like that you are good


----------



## Kayty

Well if this isn't one of your good ones, the client is still going to be thrilled. I think we're all too hard on ourselves as artists, and always our own worst enemy. 
I will finish a portrait, think its terrible and feel terrible about giving it to a client, and they love it!


----------



## lilruffian

I am conflicted lol i love the horse on the left best in the 2nd photo and the horse on the right best in the first!
If i had to choose, i would pick the 2nd i suppose, because i also like what you added to the background.


----------



## midwestgirl89

lilruffian said:


> I am conflicted lol i love the horse on the left best in the 2nd photo and the horse on the right best in the first!
> If i had to choose, i would pick the 2nd i suppose, because i also like what you added to the background.


^^^^That's pretty much my opinion exactly. She just described it so much better than I did :lol:


----------



## tinyliny

thanks for your imput. I may do some more work on the second one, add a bit more background.


----------



## tinyliny

*Sarahann's Rain*

Here is a portrait of Rain, beloved horse now gone. And her owner, Sarahann. the reference photo was not very clear, so not sure it's the best likeness of the young lady.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Oh my. That is lovely. I like the extra hand you put in. Very very nice.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Tinyliny does it again!!


----------



## tinyliny

It is always a heartwarming feeling when a horse gently puts its' giant head in our hands , for safekeeping and security.


----------



## SarahAnn

AMAZING! That is awesome, Tiny. Thank you so much!


----------



## stacysills02

your pictures are beauitful feel free to use my pictures. i draw but nothing like what you do


----------



## tinyliny

Thank you stacy. YOu mean use a photo from your barn? I just might
I am just finishing another horse memorial piece which I will post tomorrow. It is already overworked, darn it all. overworking a piece is probably my biggest fault.


----------



## stacysills02

yes use as many as you like


----------



## tinyliny

*In memory of Rafiki, gone but not forgotten.*

For a young lady who honors her good friend's sad loss. Phantomcolt18 commissioned me to create a portrait showing her friend's love of the old fellow. This photo was taken not so long before he had to be put down.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Fantastic work as always Caroline!


----------



## tinyliny

I really, really like this one, Rafiki. It is more "painterly" than some of the others and shows off the quaities of ink better. Sorry, but I won't lie . I love this one!


----------



## Phantomcolt18

Oh my goodness Tiny! I cried my eyes out when i saw it it's so beautiful! Thank you thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

Thank you, Cassie. I am deeply honored.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Beautiful!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Amazing. So much emotion in this.


----------



## tinyliny

*Rain*

small adjustments made


----------



## SarahAnn

Love love love love it!


----------



## tinyliny

Thankyou Sarah. I know I could not get the perfect likeness of you, and I am sorry about that. I hope it captures her trust in you, as she places her head next to yours and half closes her eyes.


----------



## Equusketch

The more I follow this thread, the more I want to try out ink/watercolor paints. You have such a talent for capturing the emotion, which in my opinion surpasses that of the original photograph. What a pleasure it is to follow your artwork!


----------



## tinyliny

Equusketch said:


> The more I follow this thread, the more I want to try out ink/watercolor paints. You have such a talent for capturing the emotion, _*which in my opinion surpasses that of the original photograph*._ What a pleasure it is to follow your artwork!


That is the absolute best thing you could ever say to me! That is the only reason for making a painting from a photograph, which in and of itself is an excellent method of recording the visual image; To simplify or more clearly express the emotion of the instant. No one said it better than that.

Do contact me if you want to talk watercolors. I think you may do quite well.


----------



## sommsama09

You are amazing TinyLily! I will admit i just looked through all 19 pages in one go.... GOSH you are incredibly good - my stick figures even look like trash XD If you ever want reference photos let me know - I have heaps  Keep up the amazing work!


----------



## tinyliny

*The Hunter Cassie*

Just finished this last night. The head is the tiniest bit short, but other than that , I cannot find anything I would change on it.


----------



## midwestgirl89

That looks lovely. Very detailed yet soft at the same time.


----------



## tinyliny

Now that I look at it , I can see that the forehead is too broad, the eyes too far apart. Gah!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Even so, the detailing is awesome tiny.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I want to nibble on his ears, lol 

Wonderful, full of such expression in those eyes and nostrils!


----------



## tinyliny

YOu know, the ears being back like that was one of the reasons why I did THAT photo, of the several that the client provided. She has three horses, so hopefully I will do the other two.

I am caught up on commissions so might do some for fun stuff for folks that have asked me.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Fantastic, as always! I agree with the ears, definitely makes the photo & the painting.


----------



## tinyliny

*Maples project pony*

I saw this photo and asked Maple if I might paint it. I just loved the curve of the girl and of the pony as they are in midstep and how the girl has that really long lunge line all cattywumpus in her arms.
I kind of overworked the background. Wish I had a time machine that would allow me to go back to where I was thinking "maybe I should darken that fence. I'll just add some grass tufts. more, and a shadow. and darken more behind them, and . . ."


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I think it looks absolutely perfect.. The dark bits of the background really bring out the pony and child <3


----------



## tinyliny

Thank you. I appreciate that.


----------



## Snizard93

I don't think you over worked it at all, looks stunning


----------



## Maple

That is so amazingly perfect! If you could see my little girl's face at the sight of that, she is more excited than her birthday and santa combined! You have such an fantastic talent.


----------



## tinyliny

Thank you!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

That is amazing Tinyliny! So cute


----------



## ElaineLighten

I love the girl and her pony, beautiful work!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

I love it tiny. Such a sweet piccy. Boy I need to try paints.


----------



## CinderEve

I have two of your pieces of work framed and on my wall. After my horrible divorce and moving to another city and sadly into an apartment, your art went on my wall and somehow made my little world that much calmer. I can't wait to have a portrait of Lyric eventually as well. Thank you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

Your were my first client! I would love to do Lyric. She looks lovely. 
Sorry to hear about the many challenges you have dealt with lately, but it looks like things are looking up for you now!


----------



## lilruffian

LOVE the last two!!


----------



## tinyliny

*Klassie Sam and Oliver*

This is a photo that I loved when I first saw, and vowed I'd paint it. I sketched it first, and made an attempt in ink. BUT, I lost the right "feel" in the painting, overworked it to the point of the paper actually scarring and ripping (see at corner of the mouth). So, I will see if I have the patience and heart to retry. Might do in pencil instead, but ink is supposed to be my "thing".


----------



## SarahAnn

Wow, I love the photo too! The sketch and the watercolor both came out great. I do like the painting better then the sketch, but I tend to like watercolor over most other mediums. (is that the right word?)


----------



## Arksly

Absolutely amazing Tiny! In my opinion, you got the horses eye spot-on. It's as if looking at the picture. I've found that often when I try drawing/painting the eyes often lose their personality/expression. It seems you've conquered that problem.


----------



## tinyliny

Thankyou. Of course, I love the girl's facial expression , the femininity of her shoulder and her lovely hands. I think I like the hands the best.

I would like to try again, but right now I have a lot of stuff to do for my son's PTA type stuff. You know, bake sales and things like that.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

That is amazing!


----------



## CinderEve

Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## WesternBella

These are amazing Caroline!! One day I will have a painting by you hanging up in my room...one day lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

Thank you Bella. I am honored.


----------



## lilkitty90

beautiful as always! you know. sadly i can't remember the famous guy's name at the moment. but there is a SUPER famous piece of art... that the mouth is missing from because he erased so much as he couldn't get the mouth perfect. and the artwork is still famous without it. scarring or not. i think the painting is perfect!


----------



## WesternBella

tinyliny said:


> Thank you Bella. I am honored.


Thank you for making such beautiful artwork & inspiring me to branch out & try sketching/painting!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

*In Memory of Finn*

one of our members lost her beloved draft x baby guy a couple of months ago. I do not know the details, but I know that she tried every thing she could, went to heroic lengths to save the young horse, but in the end had to put him down. Very heart breaking to lose a young one who was just starting to show the potential to be that "one in a lifetime" horse.

Here's my commissioned portraits: (commissioned by a good friend of the owner, what a good friend!)


----------



## Snizard93

Beautiful!!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Oh they are just wonderful, tiny. That little child's face makes me melt. Brought a lump to my throat. And the first one of that horse with the sunbeams and background, makes it look like its happy in heaven. Sorry if my words are ott - these are beautiful.


----------



## tinyliny

Thanks, 
it was meant to feel like him looking toward his next journey.


----------



## stacysills02

Amazing. Love your art work!!!


----------



## tinyliny

*Legs! Foals at play*

These sketches are inspired by some darling photos posted by Annalover. I am really out of shape with drawing/painting, so these are not very good in my opinon, but since I have posted almost nothing in months, thought I better put them up.


----------



## equiniphile

tinyliny;1551285[ATTACH said:


> 102601[/ATTACH]


 I love this one, nice work!


----------



## AnnaLover

Oh they are just wonderful!! You are very talented  You captured him perfectly in the painting where he was just getting up


----------



## jody111

Oh wow I love these - You can see the foals real expression - that soft but "naughty" eye they get - very nice

specially love the one when hes getting up with his gangly legs!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Wow.. I got goosebumps from the gelding looking off into the reaching sky.. gorgeous

Lovely try of the foal  You have such a delicate eye for photos!!


----------



## tinyliny

jody111 said:


> Oh wow I love these - You can see the foals real expression - that soft but "naughty" eye they get - very nice
> 
> specially love the one when hes getting up with his gangly legs!


 
I am just fascinated by their impossibly long legs. How they can even support themselves on those matchstick things! And how they are so gangly. I just love that . I should do a hundred views of foals (well, maybe twenty)


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Nice work tiny! Loving these!


----------



## cowgirl928

Umm....JEALOUS! My only artistic ability is photography, but this is beautiful work  if I can ever catch Hunny off guard in a photo and it turns out good I would love you to re-do it in ink to make it beautiful


----------



## tinyliny

*some new things*

here are some new things I did.


----------



## FBody355

Could you PM me what it costs to get some pictures of my dogs and horses done!? I'm loving these!


----------



## ParaIndy

Wow!!! Those pictures of Indy are amazing!! They seriously look exactly like him!


----------



## Creampuff

Well, it took me _forever_ but I finally got the painting I got from our trade hung up on the wall. It's so inspiring so I set it up the best way I could... Right where I walk through the door, so I see it.  

(Cell picture, I apologize. And yes... my walls _are _purple.)


----------



## tinyliny

that looks great; simple and classy. I adore purple. I also like green, so I painted my bedroom with a sponge on and ragging technique and used purple in the closets. Looks pretty good, if you ask me. 

Thanks for taking the time, money and effort to frame it. really made my day.


----------



## Creampuff

A friend of mine makes custom Western decor, so I might commission a frame from him to go with it.


----------



## Tracer

Just stumbled upon this.

Tinylily, you have a serious talent. I've worked with inks before and though they are wonderful to use, I could never handle the finality of them. The eraser is my best friend. The way you manage to capture emotion no matter what the subject is incredible.

A quick question - have you ever tried painting birds? I've been considering commissioning a painting of one of my budgerigars (parakeets for the Americans, I think).

If you ever run out of reference photos, I have plenty you could use


----------



## tinyliny

Oh gosh. I would love to try a bird!
But, wouldn't you want it in color? ( I adore budgies!)


----------



## Tracer

Not necessarily. I think the way you use tones to express, for example, a palomino would work beautifully. If you wanted to have a try, I could link you some photos


----------



## tinyliny

OK. As long as the photo is good, with clarity and good lighting. Might be fun.


----------



## LizNicole520

How long abouts does it take to complete a piece? I have one I've been looking around for someone to do for a bit now for my BO.


----------

